# Speech Therapist in Singapore



## perishables (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi there, was just wondering if anyone has done the Qualifying Exam to become Speech Therapist in Singapore and if so, what the level of difficulty was like?

Would appreciate any insight or advice on this before I spend $3000 taking the exam. Also worried about the fact that you can only take the exam twice. 

Thank you!


----------



## 1765040 (Mar 23, 2021)

Anyone speaking Singlish needs speech therapy. 

You will find a lot of work there


----------

